# NetLink BCM57780 driver?



## Solaris (Feb 18, 2010)

I am using Acer Aspire 4740G after couple debugging on linux,i found that my ethernet card using "NetLink BCM57780",have searched about the driver for freebsd but none yet,how to solve this?thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2010)

Try bge(4).


----------



## Solaris (Feb 18, 2010)

doesn't work ,it seem just got commited by the end of dec 09, i either need to wait until Freebsd 9.0 released(next year?) or using 9.0(current) as my base?


----------

